# Al Ghazal Tower Sharjah



## mgr1966 (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi

We are looking at apartments, and have seen a 3 bed at Al Ghazal Tower Sharjah, Al Khan - Does anyone know anything about the area? we have 2 children aged 11 & 12

Thanks in advance
Mike


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

mgr1966 said:


> Hi
> 
> We are looking at apartments, and have seen a 3 bed at Al Ghazal Tower Sharjah, Al Khan - Does anyone know anything about the area? we have 2 children aged 11 & 12
> 
> ...


I work in Al Khan but wouldn't want to live there or anywhere in Sharjah for that matter.
Sharjah really is the poor cousin of Dubai in every sense of the word and when I drive through there in the morning I reset my watch by 20 years....:eyebrows:
I don't know what the schooling is like but there must be one or two decent British schools I would imagine.
I assume you know that it is an alcohol-free Emirate. If this doesn't bother you then it might be the place for you but if you enjoy the odd-half you will almost enivitably find yourself through in Dubai most weekends and spending a small fortune in taxis. There also seems to be a dearth of decent restaurants.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Anything/Anywhere inside Sharjah is packed during most working hours and some after-work hours of the day. Parking is always a problem, if they give you a parking space, that's cool but your friends will have problems finding space on the side of the road.

If you want anything Sharjah related then try the places around Ansar and Safeer malls right at the beginning as you exit Dubai, anything further in will add over 30mins to 1 hour in peak traffic.


----------



## mgr1966 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for your honestly.

We have also been advised that Mirdiff , Mirebella and Al Barsha are areas to consider. We have a budget of approx 80,000 and will be looking at a 3 bed - I have looked at a few sites and this seems to be the right budget.

Is there an area from above mentioned ones that you could say is better than the other???

Thanks Mike


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Agree with what others have said about Sharjah. It really should be a last resort if you can't get something in Dubai. Where are you working and have you chosen a school? Answers to those questions will determine which area in Dubai suits your family best. 

Midriff and Al Barsha would be good areas to look. Never heard of mirebella. 

Good luck


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

What area will you be working in and what area will the kids school be?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

80,000 for a 3 bed might be tough though in Dubai - in Sharjah it is more than enough. But a lot depends on where you would work and where your children will go to school to.
At the end of the day, a lot of people do live in Sharjah - it is not the best, but you surely can get used to it and if you live in an area closer to the Dubai border it is much more convenient (relatively speaking)


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

80k is possible in Dubai, in Mirdiff or Qusais.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

80k is possible in Mirdiff - Good British School there and Mirdiff City Centre (huge new mall with plenty to keep the kids occupied when it's too hot to be outdoors in the summer).


----------

